
“Compound Time” Like Compound Interest? - toffer
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/05/07/lifestyle-investing-compound-time-like-compound-interest/
======
gaika
Trading your time for money is stupid, but you're not gaining anything if you
outsource your life either.

Treat time as your most precious resource and set clear goals, everything else
follows.

